# leucomela Male or Female



## Mitcho (Mar 21, 2017)

What do you think ?


----------



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

I'm struggling to sex my group of three tinctorius azureus and have posted pics on here. From my experience people would like a better picture. One from the side, overhead and picture of the front toe pads as well... Good luck 😉


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Play a clip of a leuc. Calling and see what happens

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Heard 1 of my regular leucs(about a year old) calling this morning for the 1st time. It was right after the lights came on. I wasn't able to confirm which one because of the moisture on the glass.


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Playing a clip really gets them going. Play a clip and see who is doing what. There are plenty of videos on YouTube 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

